# dicetel??? has anyone tried it?



## April1983 (Aug 29, 2003)

i have just been prescribed dicetel? i havent heard much about it and cannot find anything about it on this site. if anyone has tried it could you please help me out. i have IBS-D and wondering if it works and if there is any side effects?If anyone has anything that may help on this topic please let me know. Thanks


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi there:I took Dicetel a few months back, actually I tried it out twice. Unfortunately, it did not work for me. I have IBS-D. That doesn't mean that it won't work for you though. This drug had to work on some people or it wouldn't have passed clinical trials. Good luck with it.


----------

